# Finger Saver



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Gone


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bertros said:


> . Maybe a bike inner tube


This was the trick many years go using hand lines, or winding a red post office rubber band around the finger


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bertros said:


> Didn't they try that same post-office trick on lambs Dodge to make sure they couldn't breed any more? :lol:


Maybe that's why lambs always say Baaaaa, know I would have made a squwark of some kind with similar treatment


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Prize to the first bloke to propose with one of these


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

You could try a piece of metal tube held _between_ your fingers for the same effect
Couldn't say if gra uses that technique on Big W or if Salti uses on the barrel of fish though


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Gone


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

oldfart said:


> I like the idea and as post office bands are not something I have I decided to make one. I had a bit of 2in Delrin so into the lathe and turned 1 up. Works well so now I may make another out of hardwood (floats). They are so easy to make its a wonder no-one came up with it before? :lol:
> Pete


Looking at the pictures, they look like they have rubber or something in the groove to help grip the braid, but for the sake of a couple of extra turns who cares.
Make me one will ya Oldfart?


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

A piece of raceing bike tube cut to 40mm long just slip it over finger or thumb. 
I use to use it when hand lineing for kings back when I use to fish for a living.


----------

